

Throwing away working code - swapspace
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/02/throwing-away-working-code.html

======
timf
It definitely takes some clear thinking and maturity to decide to throw away a
significant chunk if it turns out to be inappropriate, I've learned this the
hard way (waited too long to do it).

------
spoiledtechie
large chunks of code always suck huge!!

